# Abandoned long ago



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Out in the woods earlier this month and ran across some abandoned cast iron. A house decayed long ago I suppose.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

They paid the plumber to rough in their cabin and never went through with it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the house probably burnt down 75 years ago..
leaving the plumbing still standing ......


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> the house probably burnt down 75 years ago..
> leaving the plumbing still standing ......


If it did, would'nt the lead have melted out?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> If it did, would'nt the lead have melted out?



Sometimes it does and sometimes it dont....depends on the fire. who knows ???
they used to have buildings burn to the ground and the only thing left
standing was the black steel gas pipes still hanging all over the place..

you would think there would still be some burnt coals left
that has been standing there for a long long time

youre guess is as good as mine


maybe the plumber never got paid, left it behind and walked away




..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I assume those concrete pillars are (were) supports for the house.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Im suprised a scraper hasnt found that and dragged it off to the scrap yard..LOL..even if its bolted down they will walk off with any metal...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

WAYYY to nice of plumbing for a cabin in the woods...:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> maybe the plumber never got paid, left it behind and walked away..


....and burned the house down on his way out the door.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> ....and burned the house down on his way out the door.



maybe it was an old moon shine house and got burnt to the ground by accident


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> WAYYY to nice of plumbing for a cabin in the woods...:whistling2:


Good point. Nothing around there for a long ways. I didn't look for an existing road leading to it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is it possible the house was a raised foundation and then lifted and relocated?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Probably not, too high in the hills to get a truck up there.


----------

